# Grout sealing question



## BuckeyeDad (Aug 25, 2007)

Good evening all.  This is my first post.  Please excuse me if this question has already been asked and answered.    I did perform a search of the forum but didn't find the answer.

I have a newer or newly remodeled bathroom in the lower level of the house that we just purchased a few months back.  I say newer because it appears that way compared to the rest of the house.

My question has to do with the tile floor and the shower stall tiles.  How do I know if grout sealer has already been applied?  Do I not be concerned as to when or if it was and just do it again?

Thanks in advance!

BuckeyeDad


----------



## Daryl in Nanoose (Aug 25, 2007)

If you wet a small area of the grout and it darkens it probably needs sealer.


----------



## BuckeyeDad (Aug 25, 2007)

Thanks for the suggestion.  I will give that a try and let you know what I find out!

Tim


----------



## MattCoops (Sep 3, 2007)

And if sealing, or resealing, use aquamix sealer, available at your better tile shops. It will last 15 years.


----------



## TileGuy (Sep 14, 2007)

MattCoops said:


> And if sealing, or resealing, use aquamix sealer, available at your better tile shops. It will last 15 years.



Lowes carries AquaMix as well, just make sure you dont get a 1 year sealer.


----------



## MattCoops (Sep 21, 2007)

hey TileGuy,

whereabouts in NC are you?

do you subcontract?


----------



## phreaq (Sep 24, 2007)

should you really seal grout?

what are the pros/cons?


----------



## Daryl in Nanoose (Sep 24, 2007)

There are no cons as far as I know but the pros are"
Less likelyhood of stains penatrateing the grout
Helps seal out water and moisture


----------



## MattCoops (Oct 4, 2007)

the pro is to seal the grout
the con is to Not seal the grout


----------

